# Centering pin useless???



## drath (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a Woodriver brass bushing set that I use on a Craftsman router. I put in the 17/32 ID bushing and center it with the pin. Then I drop in a ½ inch straight cut bit and about 50% of the time it brushes the bushing. I’m better off simply eyeballing the set up and turning the blade by hand (router unplugged) till I get it centered. Am I asking too much from my router accuracy wise? Or, am I doing something wrong? I think I know how to use the centering pin but maybe I’m missing something. I guess I could step up a size bushing wise but that would require making a new template. Would stepping up to a bigger bushing decrease the accuracy? 
Thanks 
-Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Pickup a centering tool from MilesCraft, they are cheap,they put one in every kit they sale...it works with 1/4" and 1/2" routers .. and makes the job easy and very accuracy 

============



drath said:


> I have a Woodriver brass bushing set that I use on a Craftsman router. I put in the 17/32 ID bushing and center it with the pin. Then I drop in a ½ inch straight cut bit and about 50% of the time it brushes the bushing. I’m better off simply eyeballing the set up and turning the blade by hand (router unplugged) till I get it centered. Am I asking too much from my router accuracy wise? Or, am I doing something wrong? I think I know how to use the centering pin but maybe I’m missing something. I guess I could step up a size bushing wise but that would require making a new template. Would stepping up to a bigger bushing decrease the accuracy?
> Thanks
> -Dave


----------



## marcusking (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree with Jigs, I have a centering tool from MilesCraft and it makes it much easier to center the baseplate, even though I still do some eyeballing even with it, but I feel much more confident that I'm not going to get any rubbing. I'm jealous you've got brass bushings!


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

(I have a Woodriver brass bushing set that I use on a Craftsman router)

Don't be so hard on yourself!! The problem is right in the opening statement. In my 50 years working with routers, I have had about 18-20 craftsman routers. (They were cheap, had great motors, took being dropped, etc. When they were stole off the job site, no big deal) But, 90% of them had lousy clamp setups. Get one centered, change the depth, it's no longer centered!!! 
You CAN work around this! I still have 8-9 of them, I never change the setup once I get it right. I know this won't work if you only have the one router! but here are a few tips that will help. If you have the base plate that uses the Sears three screws type bushing, trash it. make yourself a new base that will use the PC guides. The how-to can be found on this site. with the new base on, install the template guide you need. Install the bit and set the depth of cut. THEN center it. Do not touch the clamp once you get it centered. It takes a little planning ahead, but before long you will get the feel for it. 
Before you Sears die-hards jump on me!! I have been told that the newer routers are a lot better. ????? My newest one is about a 2000 model, so I can’t say about that. Remember, part of being a master woodworker, get the most out of what you do have to work with.
Harry


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Dave,
I have to agree with Harry, Design of the older craftsman clamping systems left something to be desired:fie:. I haven't had much experience with Craftsman routers but spent the better part of yesterday trying to resurrect an old one I inherited. This one used a clamping bar and knob system. Every time you tighten the clamping knob the motor would visibly shift, changing height, depth, centering and square. :fie::fie::fie: Managed to adjust it down to semi-acceptable by messing with the clamp bar adjustments and retainer screw adjustments:wacko:. Also cleaned and lubed (graphite guys, no WD-40) the height adjustment threads on the ring and housing and also the inside surface of the base.


----------

